# new to forum



## floatfisher (Aug 27, 2009)

finally, I have been looking for a good fly caster forum. I live in baldwin county, and fish the west (MS, LA) marsh regularly. Iwould like to try a trip around destin site fishing. Do any of you guys know where to start? 



I found some flats in alabama and caught a couple monday!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

good luck, you'll do better in the Marsh!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

After fishing the marsh, you're ruined. Don't even take a rod to Destin, just take a big bottle of tequilla and your odds of catching something will be better, promise. How about we just come meet up with you for a marsh run. 

L8, Harry


----------

